
My Top Free Font Superfamilies - cubui
https://www.cubui.com/design/user-interface/my-top-10-free-font-superfamilies/
======
sandis
Would’ve helped to include screenshots of the typefaces.

~~~
aasasd
More to the point, it's practically impossible to judge a font's mood from the
list of glyphs instead of a sample text. A related gripe is that Google Fonts
only allows to see a short line of a custom text—I usually go to other sites
just because of this misfeature.

~~~
cubui
Thanks for your suggestion. I updated the post with new images.

------
vertebrate
Also worth mentioning:

    
    
      Computer Modern (sans-serif/serif/monospace)
      DejaVu (sans-serif/serif/monospace)
      Fira (sans-serif/monospace)
      Inria (sans-serif/serif)
      Libertinus (sans-serif/serif/monospace)
      Luxi (sans-serif/serif/monospace)
      Merriweather (sans-serif/serif)
      Noto (sans-serif/serif/monospace)
      Overpass (sans-serif/monospace)
      Space (sans-serif/monospace)
      Ubuntu (sans-serif/monospace)

------
bovermyer
I love Alegreya. I use it for some of Silver Gryphon Games' books.

------
jameshardy
Nice list! I love IBM Plex

